# Doe anyone keep their bunny on artificial grass and are they ok ?



## SusieRainbow

My daughter is getting 2 baby lop ears for her boys, they have a hutch with a run underneath. Will this be OK on artificial grass ? They will have hay and pellets to eat.


----------



## MerlinsMum

Yes a friend of mine does, and hers don't chew it. But always be aware there are some that might!


----------



## Summersky

Hi there. 

I've never kept rabbits on artificial grass, so I can only speculate.

My thoughts-

How easy would it be to clean if the buns didn't use their litter tray? A hard, flat surface might be better.

If you were unlucky enough to get a chewer, it might become a problem.

The other thing I would be wary about is sore hocks. How abrasive is the turf? Rex rabbits are more prone, but any rabbit living on the wrong surface or in the wrong conditions or overweight can get them; and they are wretched to treat and the rabbit can be very vulnerable thereafter.


----------



## Brambling

I keep some of my rabbits on artificial grass and I think it works really well.None of them have attempted to chew it(mine is the short stuff used in the main ring at Crufts though....I don't know if they might try and chew the longer stuff you can get).Its easy to clean as wee just soaks straight through and any poos are easily swept up.Its very hard wearing but still nice and soft on their feet and hocks.I would recommend it as long as its the short hard wearing type.


----------

